# TOFEL and IELTS mock papers



## chicha (Sep 3, 2007)

i need to write these exams so i need to get some printable mock versions of these papers.
any one here done these exmas? 
how tough are they?


----------



## slugger (Sep 3, 2007)

GOOGLE d00d GOOGLE

shud b in chit-chat

*REPORTIN*


----------



## chicha (Sep 3, 2007)

I did google i got some, i wanted to know if any one has written the exam, and wanted to know how the exam is.


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 3, 2007)

very tough forget it.... don't even think about.....


----------



## chicha (Sep 3, 2007)

Dude i do not remember asking you.


----------



## slugger (Sep 3, 2007)

*d00d just ignore acesuresh's post *

d fact dat India sends d highest number of student each year for higher studies to d US, means dat it is very much possible to ace the tests

but u do need to study *extremely* hard for them

altho i'm not planning to give it just now, my friends are, and believe me, it does need some serious studying, the kind which will make ur graduation studies feel like fun and games

not trying to cscare u d00d, just telling u wat u must expect wen u start studying

as for resources, every body who as any US MS apirations reads BARRON's


----------



## chicha (Sep 3, 2007)

hehe he he dude i know that guy personlly, i was just joking.
anyway thank you for the info, that book i will buy. and i will try hard as you said.
thank you once again.

wish me luck though.


----------



## virus_killer (Sep 4, 2007)

TOFEL might be hard but IELTS is not that hard, you just have to pass the exams for english, and there are four sections Readiing, Writing, Listening, and speaking. Three sections are pretty much easy apart from Reading, because you wont get much time to solve all the given question so you must have some time management to solve reading and all other sections. but dOOd don't worry its not that hard at all.


----------



## chicha (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks dude.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 4, 2007)

contrary to what everyone sayz toefl is one of the easiest exams. i'm appearing for it. krishna, buy one of these books: delta's toelf (wid 10 cds) or big book. if you can understand hollywood movies, can take down notes in ur college, can speak about "my school" or "my best fren" etc.. then its a cake walk for you


----------



## chicha (Sep 4, 2007)

oh yes i do follow movies(english) .
the only thing i never understood was X-files. 
.
i can talk about "my school, my best friend and the best game i played"


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 5, 2007)

All The Best Krishna.....


----------

